# Moving the coop



## azbison (Nov 17, 2015)

Last fall when I built the coop, it seemed to be in the right area, but after a winter and the rain we got, it became quickly apparent that I had built the coop in a drainage area. 

I need to move the coop.

Moving it is going to be an engineering feat of epic proportions, but that's not the reason for the post. The current flock of about 20 are real good about using the nesting boxes and going in at night. What am I going to do to their habits when I move the coop. I will probably be moving it about 100 feet, in a spot they already visit.

Any input and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You wont have any problems at all since they are used to the coop. 
Two years ago we moved from one area of town to another. I didnt take the old coop with us and I built a new coop at our new location, building a different design. The chickens were used to walking up the ramp at the old coop, they did the same thing at the new coop the very first evening. They also used the new nest boxes, they were basically located in the same position as the old coop. I also put a fake brown egg in one of the nest box's.
Good luck moving your coop. Mine was way too heavy to move. It wouldve taken a small army and a mess cook to move it.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

They can be a pain but you shouldn't have too much problem. My advice is introduce them to the coop at night - have them wake up in the new location. Seems to make large changes a lot easier when you do them at night!


----------

